# P99c AS For Sale



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

This is my brother’s handgun he asked me to list here. He open to offers on the price. The number on the ad is mine so feel free to text that number or message me here if you’re interested. Comes with two holsters and ammunition. 









P99C AS w/ Holsters and Ammuntion - Utah Gun Exchange


Only has about 50 rounds through it. I just don’t shoot enough and no longer carry every day due to ...




utahgunexchange.com


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Dropped to $650 and would go $600.


----------

